# Marriott Residence Inn at Muskoka Wharf or Blue Water Acres



## PeelBoy (Nov 27, 2010)

I am planning a fall colour trip to Muskoka and Gravenhurst area.  II currently has a week in Marriott Residence Inn at Muskoka Wharf (October 8) and Blue Water Acres (October 2).  I know the area fairly well but usually go there in the summer only.  My last fall colour experience in the area was like 20 years ago.

The check in dates are 1 week apart but that's significant enough for the leaves.  I understand the colour depends on lots of factors, e.g. rain and wind.  In your experience, would you say there is no difference between the two dates?

I know Marriott is in the town by the lake while Blue Water Acres is a cottage in the sticks.  Though it is like apples to oranges, which one would you pick?

Fall colour, picture opportunities and accommodation are my considerations.  Proximity to great picture sites is important, but a driving distance within 1-2 hours is fine.

Appreciate your input.  Thanks.


----------



## bankr63 (Nov 27, 2010)

We have a family place on L. Rosseau and often go for Thanksgiving (Canadian of course!).  That is usually the prime week.  The following week - Cranberryfest at Bala - is generally too late, not much colour left.  We've never had reason to go the week before so can't speak to an earlier start.

Algonquin Park is a bit cooler and generally peaks about a week earlier, but has some phenomenal photo vistas when the colour is at its peak and is easily within your drive time.

This year was an earlier year (cold fall).  Not much colour left on Thanksgiving.  I almost witnessed my kids walk on top of the water when they decided that they would brave a jump in the lake.  If you blinked you would wonder how they got back on the dock so quick...


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 27, 2010)

The fall colours this fall in Toronto was very short mostly due to some high winds and a quick drop in temps.  I would think it's much earlier in Muskoka.  The Residence Inn looks nice but seems to be in a less desirable area than the JW Marriott hotel further north on Lake Rosseau, but the JW won't be available on II unless they go into receivership again....but it's a very nice place to go.

It's really just a summer place IMO especially as the Spring brings out black flies and mosquitoes in quantity as it's against the law to spray anymore.

Figure on a 2 hr drive from Toronto.

Brian


----------

